

The Stack Overflow Tag Engine – Part 1 - matthewwarren
http://mattwarren.org/2014/11/01/the-stack-overflow-tag-engine-part-1/

======
giis
interesting read!

~~~
matthewwarren
glad you liked it, it was fun to figure out

